# UI Resources?



## Aoenone (Jun 8, 2011)

Well i'm not the greatest when it comes to photoshop or any graphic design for that matter. I can come up with some good stuff if I have everything plopped down in front of me and told to go to work.

So what are some decent UI resource websites or what have you out there? I'm willing to donate for some good files, give credit to the creator, etc. I've gotten a couple of my apps where I want them to be operationally, now I just need to clean them up. Thanks.


----------



## prash (Oct 9, 2011)

Deviantart.com has tons of user created content especially with default android UI and Icon files. If you search around you'll find a lot of things right there. There are also generic/iphone UI templates as well you can take and tweak around the look in photoshop to get it to what you might want on your app.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Aoenone (Jun 8, 2011)

prash said:


> Deviantart.com has tons of user created content especially with default android UI and Icon files. If you search around you'll find a lot of things right there. There are also generic/iphone UI templates as well you can take and tweak around the look in photoshop to get it to what you might want on your app.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Found some good files. Thanks.


----------

